
Humanitarian OpenStreetMap Team - andrewaylett
https://www.hotosm.org/
======
andrewaylett
Disaster recovery is much easier if you know where things are. OSM has
reasonable mapping for many places, but in a crisis situation, up-to-date maps
are really helpful and this is an easy way for people to help provide them.

Not affiliated in any way, I've just completed a few squares over the years.
It's not just helpful, it's actually good fun too :).

